# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشاوره خیلی فوری ( مدت باقی مانده تا کنکور )

## gigabyte2052

سلام دوستان تورو خدا کمک کنید اعصابم خیلی داغون شده من امثال پشته کنکوری بودم ولی هیچی نخوندم تا همین الان پارسال رتبم شد 15هزار اگه بتونم رتبه مثل پارسالمم بیارم خدارو شکر میکنم درصدای من پارسال ادبیات:30 عربی:-5 دینی:45 زبان :60 ریاضی:2  زمین:0 زیست :45 شیمی:70 فیزیک:27  راستی کنکور تجربی چندم تیره؟   چند روز مونده تا کنکور  بخونم میتونم حداقل 15 هزار یا 20 هزار بیارم  :Yahoo (1):  تا الان ی زیست سوم و ژنتیک و زبان و شیمی 2 خوندم   خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید واسه روای باقی مونده

----------


## Mahnaz

سللام...باید زیست رو بخونین...حداقل فصلای مهم رو..کلمه ها و ترجمه عربی رو...کلمه هاو تاریخ ادبیات رو....کلا باید فصلای مهم و پرسوال هر درس رو سعی کنین بخونین..موفق باشین... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gigabyte2052

> سللام...باید زیست رو بخونین...حداقل فصلای مهم رو..کلمه ها و ترجمه عربی رو...کلمه هاو تاریخ ادبیات رو....کلا باید فصلای مهم و پرسوال هر درس رو سعی کنین بخونین..موفق باشین...



من حدودا 3 هفته وقت دارم

هفته اول میتونم زیست و شیممو و زبانمو جمع کنم با توجه به پایه ای که دارم تو این درسا 
هفته دوم ادبیات و فیزیک و دینی رو بخونم 
هفته سوم هم مرور کنم 
ریاضی روی امار کار میکنم عربی هیچ نظری ندارم 
دوستان میشه بگید اینجوری مناسبه یا همه درسارو با هم بخونم ؟ تقریبا  10 ساعت روزانه
3 ساعت زیست 
2 ساعت شیمی
2ساعت فیزیک
1.5 دینی 
1.5 ادبیات
زبان مشکلی ندارم با روزی نیم ساعتم بالای 70 میتونم بزنم... یا حداقل 60

حالت اول بخونم یا حالت دوم ؟

----------


## mohammad74

1 بهتره

----------


## gigabyte2052

دوستان با تجربه واسه این ماه اخر بقچه یا همزمان؟

----------


## استاد مشمولی

> سلام دوستان تورو خدا کمک کنید اعصابم خیلی داغون شده من امثال پشته کنکوری بودم ولی هیچی نخوندم تا همین الان پارسال رتبم شد 15هزار اگه بتونم رتبه مثل پارسالمم بیارم خدارو شکر میکنم درصدای من پارسال ادبیات:30 عربی:-5 دینی:45 زبان :60 ریاضی:2  زمین:0 زیست :45 شیمی:70 فیزیک:27  راستی کنکور تجربی چندم تیره؟   چند روز مونده تا کنکور  بخونم میتونم حداقل 15 هزار یا 20 هزار بیارم  تا الان ی زیست سوم و ژنتیک و زبان و شیمی 2 خوندم   خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید واسه روای باقی مونده


شیمی 3 رو واکنش نویسی مسلط باشین بعد استوکیومتری هم خیلی مهمه. به زودی یه فایل رو تو سایت قرار میدن که واکنشهای که در کنکور امسال میاد حتما 2تا شون از اینهاست اونو هم بگیرین. بعد اسید باز هم مهمه

----------


## Dragao

سلام من اینجا تازه عضو شدم درست نمیدونم که سوالم رو کجا بپرسم. میخواستم بدونم تو این زمان باقی مونده تو درس فیزیک(تجربی)چه مبحاثی رو بخونم که بشه تو کنکور راحت زد و دنبال اموزش شیمی سال دوم و بخش4 شیمی پیش هستم اگه جزوه ی خوبی شیمی و فیزیک هست معرفی کنید

----------


## Parniya

> سلام من اینجا تازه عضو شدم درست نمیدونم که سوالم رو کجا بپرسم. میخواستم بدونم تو این زمان باقی مونده تو درس فیزیک(تجربی)چه مبحاثی رو بخونم که بشه تو کنکور راحت زد و دنبال اموزش شیمی سال دوم و بخش4 شیمی پیش هستم اگه جزوه ی خوبی شیمی و فیزیک هست معرفی کنید




سلام

شیمی - کنکور


فیزیک - کنکور

موفق باشی

----------


## gigabyte2052

بحث من در مورده شیوه  خونده ... لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Parniya

> بحث من در مورده شیوه  خونده ... لطفا راهنمایی کنید


شیوه مطالعه منظورت هست؟


مطالعه موفق با تمرکز ( روش مطالعه متمرکز)


*روش طلایی درس خواندن!

راهبرد های مطالعه و یادگیری:
*
روانشناسان یادگیری در  طول بیست سال اخیر به پیشرفت های عظیمی دست یافته و به دیدگاههای تازه  ای  نسبت به مطالعه و یادگیری رسیده است. نظریه ها و روش های جدید یادگیری و   مطالعه که عمدتاً از روانشناسی خبر پردازی  سر بر آورده اند. در بسیاری از   مواقع مکمل نطریه ها وروش های قدیمی هستند، اما در بعضی موارد با آن ها   متفاوت است. بنا بر نظریه های قدیمی خواندن که در روش های مطالعه زیر بنای   روش های تند خوانی قرار گرفته، چنین فرض شده است که سرعت مطالعه وابسته به   حرکات سریع چشم است، یعنی هر چقدر چشم سرعتر از روی کلمات بگذرد، ذهن نیز   سریع تر اطلاعات موجود در کلمات را درک می کند. بر خلاف این نظریه در  روان  شناسی یادگیری جدید که از یک رویکرد خبرپردازی یا پردازش اطلاعات سر  چشمه  می گیرد، اینگونه استدلال می شود که عامل مهم در سرعت مطالعه، پردازش   اطلاعات در ذهن خواننده است. یعنی هر چه ذهن آدمی اطاعات دریافتی را سریع   تر پردازش کند، سرعت درک ولذا سرعت مطالعه او نیز بیشتر خواهد بود. تفاوت   های فردی افراد در خواندن به فرآیند پردازش اطلاعات مرکزی وابسته است نه  به  فرآ یند های حسی پیرامونی.
*
روش های یادگیری موثر:*

به منظور بهبود فرآیند یادگیری ،روش های  متعددی بیان شده  اند. برای آشنایی بیشتر شما عزیزان با این روش ها به طور  اجمالی به بررسی  دو روش موثر به نام های روش پس ختام و مردر میپردازیم.

*روش پس ختام:*

این روش شامل ۶ مرحله وکلمه ی پس ختام از حروف اول این مراحل تشکیل شده که عبارتند از :

۱-*پیش خوانی*:

به معنای اجمالی به منظور دریافت کلیات  موضوع و سازمان دهی  کلی مطلب است . در این روش، خواننده قبل از خواندن  دقیق، کل مطلب را مرور  و بررسی   می کند.

۲- *سوال کردن*:

برای هر قسمت از کتاب یا هر فصلی که  مطالعه میشود ،میتوان  پرسش هائی مطرح کرد و با مطالعه ی بیشتر به آن ها  پاسخ داد . سوال ها را  با کلمات چگونه ، چه کسی چرا ، چه چیز وغیره باید  مطرح کرد.

۳ـ *خواندن*:

در این مرحله، کل متن یا کتاب مطالعه می  شود و به پرسش های  مطرح شده پاسخ داده می شود. سرعت خواندن باید با سادگی  یا پیچیدگی متن  تناسب داشته باشد.

۴ـ *تفکر*:

اندیشیدن در مورد موضوع مطالعه به آن معنا  می دهد و به یاد  سپاری آن کمک می کند. به منظور یادگیری بهتر مطالب، از  پیش آموخته شده  ارتباط داده، نکات اصلی وفرعی را شناسایی کرده وبه یکدیگر  پیوند داده و  تناقضات موجود در متن را حل کرد. با توجه به آنچه که گفته شد،  مهمترین اصل  زیربنای تفکر در جریان مطالعه، بسط معنایی است. یعنی شاخ و  برگ دادن به  مطالب آموخته شده و ایجاد ارتباط بین آنها و آموخته های قبلی  که می تواند  به یاد سپاری مطالب کمک کند.

۵ـ* از حفظ گفتن*:

پس از مطالعه هر قسمت، باید مطالب آن توسط  خواننده به زبان  ساده بازگو شود. این بازگویی مطالب، معلوم می کند که کدام  قسمت ها به  خوبی یاد گرفته نشده و باید مجدداُ مطالعه شود.

۶ـ* مرور کردن*:

پس از اتمام مطالعه یک کتاب یا مطالب درسی  به منظور  جلوگیری از فراموشی مطالب باید کل مطلب مرور شود. بهترین راه  مرور کردن  این است که بدون مراجعه به متن اصلی به پرسش های مطرح شده پاسخ داده شود. در صورتی که خواندن متن، نتواند به پرسش ها پاسخ دهد، لازم است به متن اصلی مراجعه کرده و مجدداُ اقدام به مطالعه قسمت فراموش شده   شده نمایید. پژوهش های مختلفی که در رابطه با تاثیر روش پس ختام در  افزایش  پیشرفت تحصیلی و بالا بردن کیفیت یادگیری دانش آموزان و دانشجویان  انجام  شده نشان داده اند که این روش تاثیر زیادی دارد.

*روش مردر:*

یکی از روش های مطالعه یادگیری، روش مردر نام دارد. مراحل این روش عبارتند از:

۱ـ *حال وهوا*:

منظور این است که برای مطالعه باید سر حال وآماده یادگیری باشید. بدین منظور سعی کنید با ایجاد حالت آرمیدگی عضلانی بر اضطراب خود غلبه کرده و افکار مثبت را جانشین افکار منفی و شک تردید های بیهوده سازید.

۲ـ *درک و فهم*:

در این مرحله بکوشید تا آنجا که ممکن است،  مطالبی را که می  خوانید به طور عمیق درک کنید. از میزان درک خود آگاه  باشید و مطالبی را  که خوب نفهمیده اید، با علامت سؤال مشخص کنید.

۳ـ* یادآوری*:

آنچه را که در هر مرحله خوانده و فهمیده  اید، به یاد  آورید.در این مرحله با استفاده از تخیل، تفسیر و تحلیل مطالب  به یادگیری  مطلب کمک کنید.

۴ـ*کشف و هضم*:

در این مرحله مطالبی که در مراحل قبل  نفهمیده اید، مراجعه  کرده و به یادگیری آنها و کشف ارتباط بین مطالب با  یکدیگر بپردازید. مطالب  پیچیده را به اجزای ساده تر تجزیه کنید و برای فهم  آنها از معلمان،  اساتید ومنابع معتبر کمک بگیرید.


۵ـ *بسط و گسترش*:

مطالبی را که می خوانید به آنچه که  قبلا‏ٌ  آموخته اید،  ارتباط داده و به آن شاخ و برگ دهید و سؤال هایی نظیر  این سؤال ها را از  خود بپرسید:ـ اگر به نویسنده ی مطلب دسترسی داشتید، از او چه سؤال هایی می پرسیدید؟
ـ چگونه می توانید آنچه را که آموخته اید، برای دیگران قابل فهم سازید؟
ـ چگونه می توانید از اطلاعاتی که کسب کرده اید، در عمل استفاده کنید؟

۶ـ *مرور وپاسخ دادن*:

مرور مطالب آموخته شده و پاسخ دادن به سؤال های طرح شده به منظور رفع ابهامات و اشکالات احتمالی، یکی از مهمترین مراحل در تمام روش های یادگیری است.

__________________________________________________  ___________
منبع:www.leitnerbox.ir

----------


## MohoMo

نظر من اینه که بزاری هر هفته یه بخش رو بخونی یعنی شیوه اولی که خودت گفتی چون تو تا حالا هیچی نخوندی که بخواد چیزی یادت بره و هفته اخرم بزار هر روزش همه درسا رو بخون ، نظر من اینه و اینم بدون اصلا ضرر نمیکنی منم بهتر از تو نیستم ......

----------

